# Code for Storing Gas/Propane near Panels



## Randy L (Jun 11, 2008)

Does anyone know the specific code regulating the storage of propane or gas containers in a mech room with distribution panels?


----------



## nolabama (Oct 3, 2007)

?common sense? think its osha that makes you put the combustibles in metal locker


----------



## JohnJ0906 (Jan 22, 2007)

Well, to begin with, nothing whatsoever should be stored in the spaces specified in 110.26. (Yes, I am fully aware that everyone does anyway...)

Might this also perhaps make this a hazardous location? I am not familiar with the Chapter 5 rules for these.


----------

